# Lowe 1440 Mod-V



## billdncn (Sep 11, 2010)

Picked this up (used) a couple of weeks ago. Layed the main section floor this morning. Working on plans for a semi-raised floor in the front wanting to keep the weight as low as possable. I plan on using the existing gravity fed livewell and going with a pedestal seat in the front with a couple of shallow compartments. I will be adding photos as the project proceeds. This could take a while though.












Styrofoam for added buoyancy


----------



## moloch16 (Sep 11, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing what you do, I just bought the exact same boat today


----------



## billdncn (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats on your purchase moloch16. I hope you'll like yours as much as I do mine. My mods won't be to extensive.


----------



## BobH (Sep 14, 2010)

I too pick up and older version of the same boat, no storage in the center seat. I'm debating about a front deck. I was thinking about running from the front "deck" back to the top of the mid seat. Luckily I've got a source of aluminum construction detour sign when were done with them. What were you thinking for the deck? Bob


----------



## billdncn (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey BobH. I'm also thinking of going on top of the mid seat into (not on top) of the front seat. Then putting in a new hinged door for the livewell. Installing a pedestal slightly forward of the livewell. Or.... just laying a low floor up front and installing a pedestal forward of the mid seat.


----------



## moloch16 (Sep 15, 2010)

Been thinking about my 1440 and what I want to do with it. This will be my second build, and I have the luxury of having a boat that I can fish out of and won't feel rushed on the 1440. I have two boys to take fishing so I need to keep the boat stable and able to sit three comfortably. Therefor no front deck for now, I'll just put in a carpeted floor. Also, I'm thinking of installing these bench seat pads instead of standard seats:

https://www.cabelas.com/p-0021759016245a.shtml

The reason being I stand up to fish and don't use my seat much, and I want to fit two boys up front when running.

I have a nice 55lb hand controlled trolling motor. I need to figure out how to mount it, and if it will be usable on this boat (due to long distance from bow mount points to where I stand/sit) or if I should just go with a foot control.

Finally, thinking about eventually investing in a 25HP motor to replace my 9.9, but that's a ways off. The boss (i.e. wife) caught me looking at motors last night on the web and gave me that "not on your life" look


----------



## billdncn (Sep 15, 2010)

moloch16 said:


> Finally, thinking about eventually investing in a 25HP motor to replace my 9.9, but that's a ways off. The boss (i.e. wife) caught me looking at motors last night on the web and gave me that "not on your life" look




LOL!..... I get that look a lot [-X


----------



## billdncn (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Ictalurus (May 13, 2011)

Real nice boat you have. Those Lowe's look like they are built tough. I love my 1440, I chose to keep the front deck low, let me know how the stability is with the raised deck. Glad to see you went away from the treated wood.


----------



## billdncn (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Ictalurus. Yea, no more treated lumber for me. I still have a lot to do, as you see. It's been going slooow. I didn't do anything this past winter really. I hope to have the bulk of it done here in a few weeks.


----------



## billdncn (May 28, 2011)




----------



## BobH (May 28, 2011)

Glad to see you're making some progress.  Building a house and moving has put my boat on the back burner but I'm following your build closely. Where are you putting your fuel tank and battery? Bob


----------



## billdncn (May 29, 2011)

Hey Bob. The batteries will be going mid boat behind the front deck and fuel tank in the rear. This won't happen until I re-do the floor between the benches. After that, I will be doing the electrical


----------



## billdncn (May 29, 2011)

This will be one battery placement anyway.......


----------



## billdncn (May 31, 2011)

Hooked up for maiden voyage of decking and seats......






My Son loves it and stability is not an issue
















......... Now on to the main floor for carpeting and a couple of screws. Back later. 

BTW, I can't begin to tell everyone here how vital this site is in helping me get this far.

Thanks to all!!!!!


----------



## Ictalurus (May 31, 2011)

Looks great man, really sharp! =D>


----------



## billdncn (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Ictalurus. Too hot here to work on it right now. 98 today :shock: 
Don't mind too much though. I see this as being an ongoing project anyway :wink:


----------



## Ictalurus (May 31, 2011)

billdncn said:


> Thanks Ictalurus. Too hot here to work on it right now. 98 today :shock:



I hear that, Memphis is right up there. Glad you like the stability on the 1440, I haven't had any issues although I don't have the raised front deck. How do you like the gravity fed livewell? I've seen many people add pumps.


----------



## billdncn (May 31, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> I hear that, Memphis is right up there. Glad you like the stability on the 1440, I haven't had any issues although I don't have the raised front deck. How do you like the gravity fed livewell? I've seen many people add pumps.



Haven't needed the livewell yet. It does make for great storage though LOL. I have thought of adding an aerator and using for live bait as well as livewell. Haven't made up my mind yet


----------



## BobH (May 31, 2011)

Congratulations! I like the slots on the side of the front deck for the net and paddle. Little things like that make it yours. What size motor are you running? Bob


----------



## billdncn (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Bob, the openings in the side of the front deck are there because I didn't want to knotch for each of the ribs and carpet it. Seems to have worked out just fine. My wife came up with the idea of placing the paddle and net there.
I don't have a gas motor yet. I'm running a transom mount M-K Traxxis 45 right now. It does pretty good but I can tell the difference in the added weight now. I'm looking for a deal on a 9.9 or less and hope to one day get a bow mount trolling motor.


----------



## billdncn (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## billdncn (Jul 19, 2011)

Floor in. Next will be the sides in the main floor area.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jul 20, 2011)

thats looks awesome


----------



## BinzlBrew (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi,

I just got the same exact boat, looking to do same. I'm concerned about the stability of the boat since i'll have my 5yo son with me. Do you notice a big difference in stability? Would you do anything different to improve design of build out?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## billdncn (Nov 12, 2011)

BinzlBrew said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got the same exact boat, looking to do same. I'm concerned about the stability of the boat since i'll have my 5yo son with me. Do you notice a big difference in stability? Would you do anything different to improve design of build out?
> 
> ...



Hey Joe. Stability is not an issue. You can see I wanted to keep the front deck down some but still have some storage underneath (sp). I would'nt really do anything different if doing it again except maybe using aluminium instead of wood but that was too pricey. I was really surprised after the added weight how little it affected the water height. Now I'm still not running a gas motor yet but the boat really still sits up high out of the water.... No worries 8)


----------



## DanMC (Nov 12, 2011)

Very nice ,thank you for sharing your pictures with us.Our baby is only 11 weeks young and i can't wait for him to grow so we can take him fishing too.For now we want to see him fit his life jacket...20 lbs and up,he's 15 now =D> .
Dan


----------

